# Football (soccer) anthems



## Issac (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey!
Why not have a favourite football (soccer) anthem discussion?
Mine is a swedish one from the last world cup: Timo Räisänen - Bollen måste dö.
Youtube link / embeded, swedish and translated lyrics follows:


Swedish:


Spoiler



Aaaaaa
Bollen måste dö.

Zlatan, hörde du när bollen dissade din mor?
Aaaaaa
Ja den studsade i stolpen och kalla henne för hor...
...Aaaaaa
Och Freddie hörde du bollen när den bara ljög?
Aaaaaa
Hoppade upp och ner på Nistelroys fot och kallade dig för bög.
Men nu får det fan ta mig vara nog, ge järnet!

Aaaaaa
Bollen måste dö.
Aaaaaa
Bollen måste dö.

Henke, hörde du när bollen sjöng sin nya sång?
Aaaaaa
Den sjöng 'tönten missar målet varendaste gång'.
Aaaaaa
Mellberg, låt inte bolljäveln snacka skit om vårt kära lag.
Aaaaaa
Nej, ge den på käften, så tar vi nya tag.
Okej, för nu får det ta mig fan vara nog!
Nu ger vi järnet!

Aaaaaa
Bollen måste dö.
Aaaaaa
Bollen den måste dö.
Aaaaaa
Bollen den måste dö.
Aaaaaa
Bollen måste dö.



English:


Spoiler



Aaaaaa
The ball must die.

Zlatan, did you hear when the ball dissed your mom?
Aaaaaa
Yes it bounced into the goalpost, and called her a who...
..re-aaaaaa
And Freddie did you hear the ball, when it just lied?
Aaaaaa
Jumped up and down on Nistelroy's foot and called you a fag.
But now, enough of that fucking shit, do your best!

Aaaaaa
The ball must die.
Aaaaaa
The ball must die.

Henke, did you hear when the ball sang it's new song?
Aaaaaa
It sang 'the geek misses the goal, each and every time'.
Aaaaaa
Mellberg, don't let the fucking ball talk shit of our beloved team.
Aaaaaa
No, give it a face punch, and fight with new strenght.
Okay, enough of that fucking shit! 
Now do your best!

Aaaaaa
The ball must die.
...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 11, 2008)

football in which country?


----------



## Issac (Jun 11, 2008)

from topic title and first post: Football (soccer)


----------



## Tanas (Jun 11, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> football in which country?



I didnt know that American Football was also know as soccer.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 11, 2008)

The Sven song made me lol the first time I heard it.


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 11, 2008)

My favorites gotta be World In Motion just cause of the John Barnes Rap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Three Lions is a close 2nd though


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 11, 2008)

Three Lions because it's just amazing 

I love that song.

fyi; to embed a video, just put the end code (the bit after v=, in this case vQRGrHzQBbU) in youtube tags, you put the entire link in.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 11, 2008)

The good old days


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the spanish national anthem... then again the french one is OK, but i've probably heard it too often


----------



## Issac (Jun 11, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> Three Lions because it's just amazing
> 
> I love that song.
> 
> fyi; to embed a video, just put the end code (the bit after v=, in this case vQRGrHzQBbU) in youtube tags, you put the entire link in.



Thanks mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That lions song was cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was so happy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Either the Cockney Rejects



or Forever Blowing Bubbles, the West Ham theme.


----------

